# Title Save: Add-on For Firefox to Save Pages with Page Title in File Names



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2007)

_
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/images/addon_preview/712/1 When saving a web page this extension automatically fills out the filename using the page's title.

_         This extension replicates IE's default behaviour when saving a webpage, placing the page's title as filename. Also, if the page is saved as "Complete", the corresponding URL is inserted as an HTML comment at the top of the file.

*Download Here*

Full Credit goes to *sms_solver* for providing this cool add-on:

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=620570&postcount=5

*Also posted about it at my site: 

*Firefox Add-on to Save Pages with Page Title in File Names*


----------



## axxo (Oct 2, 2007)

^10x...but first link doesnt seems to work


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ Thanks. Fixed now.


----------



## axxo (Oct 2, 2007)

it changes the title of webpage being saved alrite....any extension to save the webpage as single archive file like .mht for IE?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 3, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> it changes the title of webpage being saved alrite....any extension to save the webpage as single archive file like .mht for IE?



Download Mozilla Archive Format Extension from *downloads.mozdev.org/maf/maf-0.6.3.xpi
(download using download manager not using FF XPI Installer)

But this won't solve the problem. Since this extension is not compatible with Firefox 2.0

To make it compatible with Firefox 2.0 Do the following

Rename maf-0.6.3.xpi to maf-0.6.3.zip and open using Winzip
Extract install.rdf file
Open install.rdf file
And find this code


```
<!-- Firefox -->
    <em:targetApplication>
      <Description>
        <em:id>{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}</em:id>
        <em:minVersion>1.5</em:minVersion>
        <em:maxVersion>1.5</em:maxVersion>
      </Description>
    </em:targetApplication>
```

In this change

```
<em:maxVersion>1.5</em:maxVersion>
```

to


```
<em:maxVersion>3.0</em:maxVersion>
```

And save install.rdf

Put the new install.rdf back in maf-0.6.3.zip replacing the old one.
Rename maf-0.6.3.zip to maf-0.6.3.xpi

And now open the xpi file with firefox if xpi is not set to open with Firefox. Install the extension and it will work for you.


----------



## axxo (Oct 3, 2007)

wonderful...works great..20x navjot..
just tested with this page


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 3, 2007)

And Title Save addon can save files as MHT Too!!


----------



## mind021 (Oct 9, 2007)

thats coool....
thnxx


----------



## VexByte (Oct 12, 2007)

Using this extension since it's inception. Very much useful.

*But why can't the developers even add this basic functionality to Firefox ?*


----------

